# GT - Forumstreffen 2010



## Kruko (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

das neue Jahr ist da und so langsam sollten wir uns auch Gedanken machen, wann und wo wir unser diesjähriges Treffen veranstalten wollen.

Es stellt sich gleich zuerst die Frage, wer bereit wäre das ganze zu organisieren (Freiwillige vor )

Ort: Zentral in Deutschland, damit alle die Möglichkeit hätten teilzunehmen. 

Ich stell einfach mal die Rhön oder den Taunus als Ort und Ende August als Termin in den Raum.

Ich bin mal gespannt auf Eure Vorschläge.

Und damit jeder weiß worum es geht, hier die Gruppen-Bilder der letzten Jahre.


*2007*






*2008*






*2009*






Ich freue mich schon auf Eure Meinungen und Anregungen, damit wieder ein schönes Gruppenfoto 2010 zustande kommt


----------



## cleiende (5. Januar 2010)

Und so fing es *2005 *an.....





Weitere Vorschläge:
Odenwald
Pfalz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (5. Januar 2010)

Ich bin gern bereit, bei der Orga irgendwie zu helfen wo ich kann. (damit ich mir nicht so schlecht vorkomme...  ) So der Forenprofi (Tom) sich nicht darum kümmert bzw. kümmern kann, kümmere ich mich gern um Reizwäsche und sonstige Devotionalien. (eine Siebdruckmaschine befindet sich im Zulauf)
Sollte ich all meine Prüfungen bestehen, spricht meinerseits nichts gg Ende August. Also die letzten zwei Wochenenden zur Auswahl - 20.08-22.08 bzw. 27.08-29.08??
Der Ort ist für mich eher zweitrangig, ich fahre auch gern ein Stück weiter - Hauptsache es schlagen mindestens so viele "Triangulatoren" auf wie 2005... Vielleicht auch etwas südlicher, damit die "Nachbarn" sich auch sehen lassen.


----------



## versus (6. Januar 2010)

die pfalz hätte einen zweiten besuch verdient! hier die bilder vom 2006er "treffen"


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Januar 2010)

Hallo!


Also wenn es noch Interessenten für die Rhön gäbe, dann könnte ich mich wieder dahinterklemmen. Ein Ex Arbeitskollege, der ebenfalls Bike Maniac ist stammt aus der Rhön und kann uns sicher ein paar nette Trails zeigen.

Ansonsten halte ich es wie versus: Ab in die Palz! Ich könnte in der Deidesheimer/ Neustadter a.d.W. / Bad Dürkehimer gegen die alten Seilschaften aktivieren und ein paar Trails raussuchen. Und auch wenn einige jetzt hier meckern: besser als in der Palz werdet ihr nicht essen und trinken!

Und darüberhinaus steht auch das Angebot von Oberhof noch. Da ich dieses Jahr einige Sportler und Einheimische bei Touren dort kennengelernt habe, könnt ich ad hoc auch schon Touren aus dem Hut zaubern. Der Rest steht lt. Exposé vom letzten Jahr. Allerdings gibt es eine zeitliche Einschränkung: ich möchte mich dieses Jahr gerne selbständig machen und daher fällt der August + das letzte Quartal komplett raus.

So, weitere Vorschläge!

VG
peru


----------



## lama666 (7. Januar 2010)

Die Pfalz ist schon toll.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2010)

Gerne wieder im Harz 

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei, egal wo.


----------



## Ketterechts (7. Januar 2010)

Back to the roots - die Pfalz hätte es wirklich verdient , wenn dort mal mehr GTler aufschlagen würden .
Kerstin und ich haben ja letztes Jahr dort ne Woche Urlaub gemacht und wir sind total begeistert .


----------



## goegolo (7. Januar 2010)

Die Rhön wär schön, da war ich bisher nur Skifahren


----------



## GTdanni (7. Januar 2010)

Ich versuche es evtl dieses Jahr zu kommen und möchte gleichzeitig daran erinnern das es 2004 auch schonmal ein Treffen im Rahmen des Bikefestivals in Willingen gab. 

Ganze 3 Leute aus dem Forum waren dann da, für ein Bier hat es natürlich trotzdem gelangt. 







 


Cu Danni


----------



## cleiende (21. Januar 2010)

Bisher kamen folgende Vorschläge, für einige dieser Vorschläge (*) gibt es auch Organisatoren:

Rhön (*)
Taunus
Pfalz (*)
Odenwald
Oberhof (*)
Willingen

Habt Ihr noch weitere Vorschläge, für die auch Organisatoren zur Verfügung stehen?

Kurz zum Terminlichen. Unter Vermeidung der Feriensaison bieten sich zunächst frühe Termine an, z.B.
11. Juni - 13. Juni
18. Juni - 20. Juni

Weitere Ideen / Termine die Ihr aktiv unterstützen könnt?

*"Einsendeschluß ist der 31.01.2010."*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo Chris, der Sattel ist angekommen. Sieht doch noch garnicht so schlecht aus. 

Lederfett drauf und ab geht es. 


Beim Treffen wär natürlich für mich Oberhof sehr nah gelegen und für alle anderen ist da auf jeden Fall für ideales MTB Gelände gesorgt. 

Der Termin 11. - 13. Juni wär für mich schlecht weil da mein Kumpel heiratet.  

Was natürlich kein Grund sein soll es da nicht zu machen. 

Cu Danni


----------



## cyclery.de (21. Januar 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Willingen
> 
> 11. Juni - 13. Juni



Das wäre sogar das Bikefestival-Wochenende (was meiner Meinung nach gar nicht verkehrt wäre). Gäbe dann noch zusätzlich was fürs Auge wie Wheels-of-Speed Downhill und die 4X Europameisterschaft.

Allerdings könnte es mit einem Campingplatz eng werden.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Januar 2010)

Juni ist bei mir ganz schlecht, da komm mein Nachwuchs. So 2 Monate später wäre besser für mich.


----------



## Beaufighter (22. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe ja, dass ich das Zaskar bis dato fertig habe 	 und dann als GT Besitzerin mit darf. Pfalz und Odenwald wären toll, wobei ich im Odenwald schon oft wandern war und dort Äppelwoi und Hand- bzw. Kochkäs recht gut munden. Um eine Gruppe zu führen, langen aber meine Ortskenntnisse leider nicht ganz aus. Ich verstehe aber das ansässige Völkchen relativ gut, so dass es keine Probleme in der Kommunikation mit den Einheimischen geben sollte. Ob der Termin passt, weiß ich leider noch nicht, mir wäre der 11. - 13. Juni lieber, obwohl da ja die Fußball WM anfängt.


----------



## cleiende (22. Januar 2010)

Update zu den möglichen Terminen:

11. - 13. Juni 2010
18. - 20. Juni 2010

Für andere Orte als Rhön/Pfalz/Oberhof (hier stehen derzeit nur Organisatoren für Juni zur Verfügung) gingen auch andere Termine, z.B. im September.
Da muss aber ein entsprechender *konkreter* Vorschlag mit Organisatoren dahinter erfolgen.

Und weil es im Juni 2010 noch ein weiteres Grossereignis gibt hier der Spielplan:

11. - 13.___________18. - 20.



___



Es sollte also fast jeder zum ersten Spiel der deutschen Mannschaft wieder daheim sein können


----------



## Kruko (22. Januar 2010)

Hat aber auch Vorteile 

Straßen sind leer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (22. Januar 2010)

An dem zweiten WE sind die Strassen sowieso leer, die Schmalspurradler sind dann alle am Vättern


----------



## mountymaus (23. Januar 2010)

Es sieht ganz stark danach aus, als ob das GT-Treffen 2010 wieder voll in der Planung ist.
Für mich persönlich (ich weiß, dass auf Einzelschicksale keine Rücksicht genommen werden kann), würde das Wochenende vom 18.6.-20.6. besser passen. 
Meine Favoriten für das Treffen sind 1. Rhön, 2. Pfalz

Außerdem würde ich mich *riesig* darüber freuen, wenn man die "alten" Gesichter wieder sehen würde.


----------



## cleiende (23. Januar 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Es sieht ganz stark danach aus, als ob das GT-Treffen 2010 wieder voll in der Planung ist.



Du hast es ja nicht weit um das zu überprüfen.


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Januar 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Es sieht ganz stark danach aus, als ob das GT-Treffen 2010 wieder voll in der Planung ist.





cleiende schrieb:


> Du hast es ja nicht weit um das zu überprüfen.



War ich zu lange im Keller und hab irgendwas nicht mitgekriegt?

Ist denn jemand bereit zur Organisation? 

Ich will auch mit!


----------



## mountymaus (25. Januar 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit!



Was spricht dagegen???


----------



## Dddakk (29. Januar 2010)

Pfalz/Odenwald. Macht doch beides!
Na ich wohne in Heidelberg, direkt am Fuß des Odenwalds. Berge bis 600 Meter. Rüber in den Pfälzer Wald ist gerade mal 45 min. mit der S-Bahn im 30 Minuten-Takt. Da gibts auch sehr billige Gruppenticktes. 
Die Hüttendichte ist in der Pfalz höher, das Essen ein Tick besser.
Rund um HD kann ich euch ein wenig guiden. In der Pfalz gibts sehr viele Locals und den Mountainbike-Park.
Aber egal wo, ich versuche auch zu kommen.


----------



## Maller13 (1. Februar 2010)

Hier 3 Stimmen für die Pfalz !

Justin 8 Jahre - auf GT Stomper 24 Zoll
Ute  - GT Outpost
Chris - GT Force 2.0 oder GT RTS ( wenn´s fertig wird )


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Februar 2010)

Ab in die Palz


----------



## mountymaus (5. Februar 2010)

Abstimmung hat doch noch gar nicht begonnen.
Es geht momentan doch darum, dass bzw. ob vielleicht noch jemand bereit ist,
das Treffen an einem anderen Orten zu organisieren.


----------



## cleiende (5. Februar 2010)

Bleibt mal ruhig Leute. Wie auch in 2009 gibt es erst die Vorstellung der möglichen Orte und dann die Abstimmung. Das Material stelle ich grad zusammen, das ist aber nicht meine Hauptbeschäftigung.

Hierauf



cleiende schrieb:


> Für andere Orte als Rhön/Pfalz/Oberhof (hier stehen derzeit nur Organisatoren für Juni zur Verfügung) gingen auch andere Termine, z.B. im September.
> Da muss aber ein entsprechender *konkreter* Vorschlag mit Organisatoren dahinter erfolgen.



kam auch nichts. 
Binnen der nächsten 10 Tage geht es los mit der Abstimmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (5. Februar 2010)

ich mach das ganze in erster linie davon ab, wie weit ich fahren muss. das wann ist mir da ersteinmal egal. hoffentlich habe ich bis dahin überhaupt noch ein gt fahrrad....


----------



## oldman (7. Februar 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ich mach das ganze in erster linie davon ab, wie weit ich fahren muss. das wann ist mir da ersteinmal egal. hoffentlich habe ich bis dahin überhaupt noch ein gt fahrrad....



nicht ganz so dramatisch ist es bei mir, aber ich hab ja nur noch das eingängige Psyclone.... was mach ich`n da?


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2010)

ach gott ihr buben. "im fall" leihe ich euch eins 

überlegt euch lieber mal mit was wir im august antreten


----------



## oldman (7. Februar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ach gott ihr buben. "im fall" leihe ich euch eins
> 
> überlegt euch lieber mal mit was wir im august antreten



oh ja, ich nehme dann was fulliges in weiss, bitttöschööön


zur SIS: ich könnte ja den Litespeed Rohloffanten nehmen oder das Lynskey 29er zum Schalter aufbauen oder gleich mit Spatzen auf Kanonen werfen und das Cinco aus den Katakomben rollen.


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> oh ja, ich nehme dann was fulliges in weiss, bitttöschööön



gerne!



oldman schrieb:


> ...29er...



mein gedanke


----------



## cleiende (7. Februar 2010)

Männer, ihr seid von Grund auf verdorben.
*G*eh*T* in Euch.

;-)


----------



## hoeckle (7. Februar 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> oh ja, ich nehme dann was fulliges in weiss, bitttöschööön
> 
> na so weit muss es bei mir sicher nicht gehen. volker weiß leider nur zu gut wie schwer ich mich immer trennen kann...
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Februar 2010)

stehen die auszuwählenden monate schon fest?
ist august da aussen vor?
nimmt mich mein fahrer wieder mit? 
Hard. oder Fully?
retro oder new age?
1,2 oder 3?


so viele fragen.....


http://www.wdr.de/tv/wissenmachtah/index.php5


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Februar 2010)

Palz ja od. ja!?
nur eine frage....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. Februar 2010)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:



cleiende schrieb:


> Update zu den möglichen Terminen:
> 
> 11. - 13. Juni 2010
> 18. - 20. Juni 2010
> ...





cleiende schrieb:


> Bleibt mal ruhig Leute. Wie auch in 2009 gibt es erst die Vorstellung der möglichen Orte und dann die Abstimmung. Das Material stelle ich grad zusammen, das ist aber nicht meine Hauptbeschäftigung.
> 
> Hierauf
> 
> ...



Drängeln bringt nichts.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## cleiende (14. Februar 2010)

So, auf geht es zur Abstimmung.
Wie immer zuerst die Vorstellung der Orte, an denen wir uns mÃ¶glicherweise treffen werden.

*1) RhÃ¶n*

..oder auch "hessisch Sibirien". Bekannt fÃ¼r lange Kuppen, fernab der grossen TouristenstrÃ¶me und von urprÃ¼nglicher Wildheit. Das betrifft Ã¼brigens auch das Wetter!

Unterkunftsort wÃ¤re bevorzugt Bischofsheim (in Bayern) oder Ehrenberg (Hessen).

*TourenvorschlÃ¤ge:*
Samstag: 
Lange RhÃ¶nrunde am Ostrand der RhÃ¶n entlang via Schweinfurter Haus, RhÃ¶nhof, Birx nach Ehrenberg und dann hinauf zur Wasserkuppe. Ãber die Hohe RhÃ¶n zurÃ¼ck nach Bischofsheim.
Knallharte ca. 80km vom Feinsten
_Chickenway:_ Ausstieg unterwegs spÃ¤testens bei Birx und Ã¼ber die hohe RhÃ¶n zurÃ¼ck. Spart 30km.

Sonntag:
Richtung Holzberghof, dann Ã¼ber den Schwedenwall und hinab ins Tal. Es folgt der knÃ¼ppelharte Aufstieg zum Kreuzberg. Dort schÃ¶n gepflegt Mittag machen und ab zum Campingplatz.

Ggfs. wird ein kleiner StoÃtrupp im Mai zumindest die grosse Runde abfahren.

Hier einige Impressionen meiner Rundtour im Jahre 2003.



 





 





 








*Links:*
CampingplÃ¤tze
Bischofsheim http://www.rhoencamping.de/
Ehrenberg http://www.rhoen-camping-park.de/

Rhoen allgemein http://www.rhoen.de/

Kloster Kreuzberg http://www.kreuzbergbier.de/

*Anfahrt:*
Auto:
A7 Richtung Fulda, B279 Gersfeld -> Bischofsheim

Bahn:
Fulda, dann umsteigen nach Gersfeld. Abholung nach Absprache.


Gruss,

cleiende


*2) Oberhof*

Hallo,

hier findet Ihr eine kleine Zusammenschau der Vorab-Infos zum potentiellen Austragungsort Oberhof.
GrundsÃ¤tzlich ist das Planen und FÃ¼hren der Touren kein Thema, da findet sich jemand der auch mal ne kÃ¼rzere Runde fÃ¤hrt. Allerdings sind die Touren dann doch ein bisschen anspruchsvoller vor allem in konditioneller Hinsicht. Aber es sollte auch eine einfachere kÃ¼rzere Tour zu finden sein.
Es bietet sich auch an ein Tour-Kultur zu machen, evtl. SehenswÃ¼rdigkeiten zu erfahren oder erradeln. Ebenso kÃ¶nnte Ã¼ber den EigentÃ¼mer des lokalen Radshops evtl. eine Besichtigung hiervon erfolgen: http://www.ro-ko.de/www/roko/.
Aber das sind wie gesagt mÃ¶glich Optionen, abhÃ¤ngig von der Meinung der Teilnehmer.
GrundsÃ¤tzlich wÃ¤re auch Brennholz kein Thema, mein Arbeitgeber hat noch was davonïâ¦auch ein Grill wÃ¤re nicht das Problem. Wenn man dort zÃ¼ndeln und grillen darfâ¦
UnterkÃ¼nfte zu finden ist in Oberhof nicht schwer, es gibt ja wegen den Wintertouris eine Masse an Hotels, Pensionen etc..
So, jetzt viel SpaÃ beim SchmÃ¶kernâ¦

VG

Peter

Hier der Link zum Campingplatz:
http://www.oberhofcamping.de/
Oberhof Camping GmbH
Am Stausee 9
99330 Frankenhain
Tel. 049 36205 76518
Fax 049 36205 71768
E-Mail: [email protected]
Hier die Preisliste:
http://www.oberhofcamping.de/index2.html
Hier noch ein Prospekt zum Campingplatz:
http://www.oberhofcamping.de/images/prospekt.pdf

Wer anders nÃ¤chtigen will, der findet unter anderem hier eine Bleibe:
http://www.ferienzentrum-oberhof.de
Preise reichen von 34,00â¬ bis 48,50â¬ pro Person, Fahrradkeller abschlieÃbar.
Hier die Preisliste dazu:
http://www.ferienzentrum-oberhof.de/html/rennsteig-ferien-oberhof-thueringer-wald/reservierung.html
Hier die Kontaktdaten zum Ferienzentrum:
Ferienzentrum Oberhof / Rennsteig, Zellaer StraÃe 48, 98559 Oberhof, Tel.: 036842/281-0 Fax: -55
eMail: [email protected]

Hier eine Ãbersicht aller anderen UnterkÃ¼nfte in Oberhof:
http://www.oberhof.de/index.php?id=27&no_cache=1


Anfahrt:
A 4 Eisenach - Dresden, 
Abfahrt Gotha, Richtung Ohrdruf, in Ohrdruf auf B 88 nach Crawinkel, Richtung Frankenhain, im Ort Frankenhain ausgewiesen Richtung LÃ¼tschestausee, Oberhof Camping (noch ca. 4 km )

A 71 Erfurt - Schweinfurt, 
Abfahrt GrÃ¤fenroda, Nr. 17,
B 88 in Richtung Frankenhain, im Ort Frankenhain ausgewiesen, Richtung LÃ¼tschestausee, Oberhof Camping (noch ca. 4 km) 


GPS: N 50.7337, E 10.7566 
oder
50Â° 44' 00,69" N
10Â° 45' 24,46" O

Bilder:












Brrrr....





=========================================

*3) Pfalz*

Die Pfalz, nicht ganz die Mitte Deutschlands, dennoch eine Reise Wert. Endlose Trails auf teils sandigem Boden und dazu noch eine kulinarisch interessante Gegend (nein, es gibt auch etwas Anders als Saumagen).
Das Lager wÃ¼rden wir in der NÃ¤he von Kaiserslautern aufschlagen, entweder an der SaegmÃ¼hle oder am Gelterswoog.
Was die Touren angeht wÃ¤ren wir hier von einigen Locals abhÃ¤ngig. Ziele in der NÃ¤he wÃ¤ren z.B. Johanniskreuz, der Humbergturm, Burg Hohenecken, Eschkopf und Luitpoldturm.

Die Option âPfalzâ ist sicher diejenige, die organisatorisch am schwierigsten ist.

Links:

Gelterswoog	http://www.gelterswoog.de/
Hotel	http://www.seehotel-gelterswoog.de/

Saegmuehle	http://www.saegmuehle.de/

Mountainbikepark PfÃ¤lzer Wald	http://www.mtb-park-pfaelzerwald.de/

Tourenziele	
Humbergturm	http://www.humberg-kaiserslautern.de/
Burg Hohenecken	http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burg_Hohenecken
Johanniskreuz	http://www.johanniskreuz.de/
Johanniskreuz	http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johanniskreuz
Eschkopf	http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eschkopf
Luitpoldturm	http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luitpoldturm
Weltachse	http://www.dahn.de/die-weltachse.htm

Gruss,


cleiende

==========================

*MÃ¶gliche Termine:*

11. - 13. Juni 2010
18. - 20. Juni 2010

==========================

*Abstimmung:*

Jeder, der *ernsthaft* vorhat zum Treffen zu kommen, ist gebeten in einem Posting innerhalb dieses Threads kundzutun

1) Welchen Termin er bevorzugt
 - 11. - 13. Juni 2010
 - 18. - 20. Juni 2010

2) Welchen Ort / welche Orte er ansteuern wÃ¼rde
 - RhÃ¶n
 - Oberhof
 - Pfalz

Bitte seid so gut und macht klar welche PrÃ¤ferenzen Ihr habt. Wenn Ihr keine PrÃ¤ferenz habt schreibt das bitte auch.
Die Auswertung erfolgt nach PrÃ¤ferenz, wie auch im letzten Jahr.
Ein Forumsmitglied = eine Stimme.

Und weil es manchmal so schwer fÃ¤llt: Es stehen nur die zwei o.g. Termine bzw. die drei o.g. Orte zur Disposition.

*Abstimmungsende: 28. MÃ¤rz 2010*

Dann stimmt mal ab.


----------



## DefektesKind (14. Februar 2010)

darf mann da mitmachen?


----------



## cleiende (14. Februar 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Ein Forumsmitglied = eine Stimme.



Und noch etwas:
Zweitaccounts zählen nicht.


----------



## GTdanni (14. Februar 2010)

18.-20. Juni Oberhof. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Dddakk (14. Februar 2010)

18.-20. Juni.
Pfalz.

4 Sterne-Link: http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/download/Pressemitteilung_Pfaelzerwald_DIMB.pdf
und
http://www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de/img/download/flyer_technikpardcours_web.pdf
und
ab *22. Mai 2010 * - Singletrailparcours,  Hochspeyer bei Kaiserslautern
und
www.bike-pfalz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Februar 2010)

18-20.Juni-Palz


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Februar 2010)

11. - 13. Juni 2010  Ort wäre mir egal

18-20 geht leider net weil ich da zu 90% in Alp D Huez bin.

mfg


----------



## Kruko (15. Februar 2010)

*Termin:* *18 - 20. Juni* passt mir am besten. 11 - 13. Juni ginge zwar auch, aber a) muss meine Maus arbeiten und b) würde ich gerne nach Willingen zum Festival

*Ort:* *Rhön*, da hierfür die beste Planung vorliegt. Ansonsten: Oberhof. Falls die Mehrheit anders entscheidet, so würde ich aber auch dort hinfahren.

Urlaubsantrag und Ausgeherlaubnis benötige ich nicht. Den Vorteil habe ich zumindest 

Ich freu mich schon 

Vielen Dank für das Zusammentragen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Februar 2010)

Termin: Präf.1:18-20. Präf 2: 11.13.
Ort: Präf. 1: Pfalz Präf.2: Rhön


VG
Peter


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Februar 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> 18-20.Juni-Palz


 
Termin wäre bei mir fix,da 12-13.Juni Albstadt Klassik ist,sorry.

Orte wären in der Reihenfolge meine Favoriten:
1.Palz
2.Rhön
3.Oberhof

Kenne aber alle 3. nicht wirklich zum MTB fahren,deshalb alle 3. interessant!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich wäre auch gerne zur Zassi-Ausfahrt mitgekommen. Leider passen beide Terminvorschläge nicht. In Willingen vom 11.-13. muss ich arbeiten und am anschliessenden Wochenende bin ich mit dem Renner in Schweden unterwegs.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## tofu1000 (16. Februar 2010)

Keinerlei Präferenzen.
Ich versuche, überall hin zu kommen, dafür...





...fahr ich auch gern ein paar Kilometer. 
Wann, ist leider abhängig von meinem Prüfungsplan - aber das wird schon.


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Februar 2010)

na oberhof watt sonst.


----------



## mountymaus (24. Februar 2010)

So, dann will ich auch mal mein Stimme abgeben.

*Termin:* *18 - 20. Juni, * *da der Jörg das Wochenende vorher sehr gern nach Willingen möchte und ich mal keinen Urlaub nehmen müsste *

*Ort:* *Rhön*


----------



## Beaufighter (18. März 2010)

Hallo,
zuerst einmal vielen Dank an cleiende für die bisherige Organisation! Also meine Wenigkeit kommt gerne bzw. ich habe es vor. Nur weiß ich leider noch nicht, ob ich an diesen Terminen kann, deshalb enthalte ich mich bei der Abstimmung. Ich schau einfach, dass ich zu dem ausgewählten Termin kommen kann. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (18. März 2010)

tja ich wäre auch gerne (endlich mal) zum Treffen gekommen. Bei uns gibt es allerdings dieses Jahr Ende Juni den ersten Nachwuchs  . Eventuell also in 2011...


----------



## Stemmel (18. März 2010)

Bevorzugter Termin: 18.06.-20.06.2010
Ort: Oberhof


----------



## TigersClaw (18. März 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> tja ich wäre auch gerne (endlich mal) zum Treffen gekommen. Bei uns gibt es allerdings dieses Jahr Ende Juni den ersten Nachwuchs  . Eventuell also in 2011...



Bei uns ebenso Ende Juni, deshalb bei mir das Gleiche


----------



## Ketterechts (18. März 2010)

Danke Christoph schonmal für die bisherige Organisation .

Termin egal

Ort :
1.Pfalz - hier werde ich zu 99% hinkommen 
2.Rhön - wenn es klappt ja , aber nicht um jeden Preis


----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. März 2010)

Ich würde gerne in die:
Rhön
am:
18 - 20. Juni 

und vielen Dank an Christoph für die bisherige Organisation


----------



## Manni1599 (18. März 2010)

Ich melde mich auch mal,

Zeitraum: 18.-20.06.2010

Ort:  Oberhof.


----------



## Twörgel (19. März 2010)

Dann werfe ich meine Stimme auch mal in die Waagschale
Termin ist mir egal
Ort: Pfalz

Und einen herzlichen Dank an Christoph für die Organisation


----------



## SpeedyR (21. März 2010)

N Abend!

Ort:

Fürs GT Teffen ist mir kein weg zu weit,bin überall dabei

Termin:

An sich egal.Ich bin weltweit auf Montage,den passenden Termin werd ich mir dann freihalten 

Grüße Rafa


----------



## kadaverfleisch (23. März 2010)

Sorry für OT, aber das hier braucht ihr unbedingt für euer Treffen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-DO-NOT-CROSS-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4cee357111

Gruss
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (23. März 2010)

ich sag mal oberhof. da kann ich für umme mitn zug anreisen.
termin nicht 18.-20. juni, sprich alles andere, da an dem wochenende genau mein heimrennen is.


----------



## coredump (24. März 2010)

Hallo

Meine Stimme:

18-20.06 Oberhof weil klasse Gegend zum Biken!

Gruß Ralf


----------



## versus (27. März 2010)

beide termine!


----------



## cleiende (28. März 2010)

Ort:
1) Oberhof
2) Pfalz

Termin:
1) WE 20.6.

Ich werde erst Samstagnachmittag eintreffen können.


----------



## oldman (28. März 2010)

1) Oberhof (ich käme am Samstag vormittag)
2) Pfalz (schaffe aber nicht, hinzukommen)

Termin 20.6.


----------



## hoeckle (28. März 2010)

oberhof, termin egal, da eh alles auf kurzfristig hinausläuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (29. März 2010)

--- Ende der Abstimmung ---

Hier das "offizielle Endergebnis":
*Am Wochenende vom 18.6. bis zum 20.6. treffen wir uns in Oberhof/Thüringen.
*

Zähler für der *Ort*
*Oberhof: 13*
Pfalz: 11
Rhön: 8

*Termin*:
*WE 20.06.: 17*
WE 13.06.: 9





Und wie hieß es mal so schön? "peru73", übernehmen Sie!
(peru73, lass uns die Woche mal telefonieren)


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2010)

dann mal viel spass. ich werd eingängigerweise in meinen heimatwäldern umherheizen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. März 2010)

Hi!

Na denn.. so soll es sein...dann werd ich nach Ostern gleich mal loslegen!

VG
peru


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. März 2010)

verstehe nicht ganz die punkteverteilung bei meiner abstimmung.
bei mir war als 1. wahlfalz
2.wahl:Röhn u.
3.wahl:Oberhof
aber ich verstehe die tabelle so,als wenn ich jetzt für oberhof gestimmt hätte u. dann absteigend...
oder hab ich da einen denkfehler?
grüße
tom


----------



## Davidbelize (29. März 2010)

cool oberhof na wie g..l is das denn!














aber ich kann leider nicht.
nach 3,5 krankgeschriebenen monaten werd ich das wohl nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## versus (29. März 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Jeder, der *ernsthaft* vorhat zum Treffen zu kommen, ist gebeten in einem Posting innerhalb dieses Threads kundzutun





Davidbelize schrieb:


> na oberhof watt sonst.





Davidbelize schrieb:


> aber ich kann leider nicht



manche sachen verstehe ich einfach nicht


----------



## cleiende (29. März 2010)

@MTB-Tom

well...

Schau mal links oben in die Ecke: 
Präferenz 1, Präferenz 2 etc.. Die Präferenzen korrespondieren mit der in der jeweiligen Abstimmungszeile pro User genannten Rangfolge der Zielorte. "Egal" bedeutet Erstpräferenz für jeden Ort.

So, dann schau mal in Deine Zeile:
Spalte Rhön:2 Spalte Oberhof: 3 Spalte Pfalz: 1

Jetzt wieder nach oben in die drei Zeilen mit den Präferenzen:
In jeder Zeile werden die Ausprägungen des dahinterstehenden Merkmales (also 1/2/3) in den "Orts"spalten gezählt.

Liest sich also z.B.
Oberhof 13 Stimmen, davon 11 unter "egal" oder "Oberhof", 1x 2te Präferenz, 1x dritte Präferenz.

Denke das beantwortet Deine Frage umfänglich. Dein Denkfehler war vermutlich die Annahme daß die Rangfolge der Zielorte in der Abstimmung in eine absteigende Punkteverteilung überführt wird.

@versus
Danke Dir. Ich hatte keine Lust das "ernsthaft" auszugraben.
Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt wer von denen, die mit Erstpräferenz Oberhof und für den Termin 18.-20. gestimmt haben dann wirklich kommt.


----------



## GTdanni (29. März 2010)

Au ja das Treffen vor der Haustür, dass klingt prima. 

Nun will ich hoffen das terminlich nichts mehr dazwischen kommt. 

Inselsberg wir kommen !!! (ca 25% Steigung) 


Cu Danni


----------



## Davidbelize (29. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> manche sachen verstehe ich einfach nicht




@ versus:bei der abstimmung wusste ich leider noch nicht wie lange die behandlung meiner beiden bandscheibenvorfälle andauern würde.
werde mich auch bemühen frei zu bekommen was aber nicht sehr gut ausschaut. das ist das was ich mitteilen wollte


----------



## GTdanni (29. März 2010)

Ohh Bandscheibe ist ganz übel. (hatte L5 S1) 

Da tut nix richtig weh und man kann trotzdem nix machen, da ist ein Beinbruch harmlos dagegen. 

Gute Besserung und übertreib es nicht, sowas braucht Zeit und viel Physio (oder eben OP) 

Cu Danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. März 2010)

oha. d. h. du wirst jetzt noch krankgeschrieben?

auf jeden fall gute besserung, was auch immer es ist!


----------



## Davidbelize (29. März 2010)

bandscheiben halswirbel 5/6 und 6/7 haben dafür gesorgt das ich meinen rechten arm fast nicht mehr bewegen konnte.
operation zwecks entfernen und ersetzen der beidscheiben war angeordnet.
da ich diesen eingriff nicht machen lassen wollte hab ich mich nach einer anderen behandlungsmethode umgesehen.
diese behandlung hat zwar wesentlich länger gedauert hat mir aber diesen bösen eingriff erspart.

ich möchte sehr sehr gerne zum treffen kommen aber es schaut halt nicht gut aus.

fange am 12 nach dem hamburger modell wieder an zu arbeiten. und weiss wie gesagt noch nicht ob ich so schnell wieder etwas frei bekomme.
die kollegen haben mächtig kürzer treten müssen mit urlaub.


----------



## GTdanni (29. März 2010)

Stimmt die Folgen die eigentlich nichts mit der persönlichen Gesundheit zu tun haben wiegen oft auch schwer. 

Ich war rund 2 Monate garnicht auf Arbeit und nochmal 2-3 Monate nur eingeschränkt einsatzfähig. 
Wir hatten gerade verdammt viel zu tun und bei eigener Firma tut sowas doppelt weh. 
Gottseidank hat mein Kollege das ganz gut hinbekommen und es ist da kein weiterer Schaden entstanden. 

Eh ich mit meinem Vorfall mal beim Arzt war bin ich auch erstmal Monatelang mit Schmerzen im rechten Bein rumgelaufen. 
Diese waren nicht so schlimm das es unerträglich war und ich wäre nie auf Bandscheibe gekommen. 
Das Ergebnis war eine völlig verkürzte Muskulatur im Bein duch die Schonhaltung die ich auch 4 Jahre danach noch habe. 
Stört mich aber beim Radfahren nicht und Gymnastik mach ich ja nicht mehr. 


Also Kopf hoch und in Zukunft immer an den Rücken denken. 

Cu Danni


----------



## versus (29. März 2010)

klingt alles eh nicht so, als ob du da 2 tage radfahren solltest 

ist das nicht schon fast ein klassiker in deiner branche?



Davidbelize schrieb:


> bandscheiben halswirbel 5/6 und 6/7 haben dafür gesorgt das ich meinen rechten arm fast nicht mehr bewegen konnte.
> operation zwecks entfernen und ersetzen der beidscheiben war angeordnet.
> da ich diesen eingriff nicht machen lassen wollte hab ich mich nach einer anderen behandlungsmethode umgesehen.
> diese behandlung hat zwar wesentlich länger gedauert hat mir aber diesen bösen eingriff erspart.
> ...


----------



## Davidbelize (29. März 2010)

halswirbel im eimer ist ne klassische koch kiste.
der vorfall hat meinen arbeitgeber dazu bewogen verstellbare arbeitsflächen anzuschaffen.

so nu schluss mit ot.


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. März 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> @MTB-Tom
> 
> Denke das beantwortet Deine Frage umfänglich. Dein Denkfehler war vermutlich die Annahme daß die Rangfolge der Zielorte in der Abstimmung in eine absteigende Punkteverteilung überführt wird.


 
 aber nicht 100% ob ich nach Oberhof kommen werde...aber die gegend kenne ich nicht wirklich,also ist das schon ein anreiz zu kommen!;-)

grüße
tom


----------



## cleiende (30. März 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> aber die gegend kenne ich nicht wirklich,also ist das schon ein anreiz zu kommen!;-)




Damit sollte Deine Entscheidung doch gefallen sein. 
Was gibt es Schöneres als neue Ecken des Heimatlandes zu "erfahren"?


----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2010)

Ich habe Euch hier mal mit in den Kalender aufgenommen, vielleicht rollen ja noch ein paar weitere Jungs auf ihren ollen GT's vor...


----------



## tofu1000 (30. März 2010)

Bei mir nun auch mit Rotstift im Kalender vermerkt, ich hoffe der Prüfungsplan macht mir keinen Strich durch die Rechnung... 
Vielen Dank an Christoph & Peter.
(Shice pherphlixte Bayern!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (30. März 2010)

@tofu: ich kann's lesen


----------



## tofu1000 (31. März 2010)

Pah!


----------



## versus (31. März 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> @tofu: ich kann's lesen



steve meinte das [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3KPBRajN10"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## cleiende (22. April 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> --- Ende der Abstimmung ---
> 
> Hier das "offizielle Endergebnis":
> *Am Wochenende vom 18.6. bis zum 20.6. treffen wir uns in Oberhof/Thüringen.
> ...



Der "peru73" und ich haben miteinander telefoniert, er klärt nächstes Wochenende noch einige Kleinigkeiten ab. Mehr dann hoffentlich am ersten Maiwochenende, incl. Anmeldeprozedere usw.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Nun ist es soweit, hier kommen die Infos zum Ablauf/ Organisation des GT Treffens 2010. GT Goes easT!

Vielen Dank vorab schon mal an den Christoph, der mich tatkräftig unterstützt!!!!! 

Wir haben alles in dem Word Dokument zusammengefasst und zusätzlich auf den Lageplan von Oberhof verlinkt, so könnt ihr in meinem Fotoalbum sehen wo wir auf dem Campingplatz untergebracht sind.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/5/6/6/5/_/large/Lageplan.JPG

Infos zu möglichen T-Shirt Designs gibt es demnächst an dieser Stelle.

Solltet ihr weitere Fragen haben, so nutzt bitte die neu eingerichtete E-Mail Adresse oder schreibt halt ne PN. Wenn es die Allgemeinheit interessiert diskutieren wir es halt im Forum!

Wenn jemand auch am Freitag schon kommen mag sagt mir bitte Bescheid, ab Coburg kann ich jemand im Bulli mitnehmen! Der sollte dann allerdings Ohrenpröpper mitbringen, der Bulli röhrt)

Ich freu mich auf ein Treffen mit Euch!

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!

VG
Peter


----------



## Kruko (6. Mai 2010)

*JETZT GEHT ES LOS* 

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Info!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (6. Mai 2010)

Peter, ich bin mal so frei das Ganze direkt hier reinzustellen, liest sich schneller.

*Auf nach Oberhof!*

Hallo, es hat zwar ein wenig gedauert aber nun ist es soweit.

*Details zum GT Treffen 2010*

In enger Abstimmung mit der FiFa findet das Treffen vom 18. Bis 20. Juni 2010 statt, kaum einer verpasst ein Spiel der deutsche Mannschaft. Nun zu den NebensÃ¤chlichkeiten:

*Anmeldung:*
Per Mail an: *GTTreffen2010(eth)web(punkt)de*
Bitte den vollstÃ¤ndigen Namen angeben, zu wievielt Ihr kommen wollt und vor allem von wann bis wann. Wer Strom braucht sagt das bitte auch an.
Und wenn Ihr noch etwas beitragen wollt dÃ¼rft Ihr das gerne mitteilen. Mehr dazu weiter unten.
Da wir evtl. einen Tourguide dabeihaben werden wÃ¤re ein Kostenbeitrag von EUR 10,- pro Person eine angemessene Geste, schlieÃlich soll der auch entlohnt werden und sei es mit einem PrÃ¤sentkorb. 

*Ort:*
Auf dem Campingplatz LÃ¼tschesee haben wir bereits einen Platz zugewiesen bekommen. Hier die Antwort der Betreiber:

_âSehr geehrter Herr R.,
ich habe Sie in unsere Reservierungsliste aufgenommen und ihnen ganz am Ende vom Campingplatz  (Siehe Anlage - Gruppenzeltplatz) einen Platz reserviert. Feuerholz kÃ¶nnen fÃ¼r den Feuerkorb kÃ¶nnen Sie sich im angrenzenden Wald suchen. Die Biertischgarnituren kÃ¶nnen Sie sich bei uns ausborgen.
Viele liebe GrÃ¼Ãe und keine FahrradunfÃ¤lle wÃ¼nscht das Team vom Oberhof Camping
Oberhof Camping LÃ¼tschesee GmbH
http://www.oberhofcamping.de/
GF Manuela PreiÃ
Am Stausee 9 in  99330 Frankenhainâ_

Den Lageplan habe ich am Ende dieser Datei eingefÃ¼gt. Auch wenn es Camping Oberhof heiÃt ist der Platz nicht ganz so leicht zu erreichen. Mit dem Rad durch den Wald sind es 3,5km, mit dem Auto muss man eine 20km-Schleife drehen! Ich bekomme einen alten Ex-Post T2 Bulli, damit kÃ¶nnte ich auch den ein oder anderen vom Bahnhof in Oberhof abholen, 2-3 Personen+ RÃ¤der finden pro Fahrt darin Platz. Auch fÃ¼r Besorgungs/- Transportfahrten oder als âRadkellerâ kÃ¶nnen wir den Bulli nutzen.

SÃ¤mtliche anmietbaren HÃ¼tten und Wohnwagen auf dem Platz sind vergeben. Da der Platz wie oben beschrieben recht abgelegen ist hat der, der nicht zelten mÃ¶chte, eine lÃ¤ngere Fahrt zur Unterkunft vor sich. Deshalb wÃ¤re es sinnvoll, dass ALLE TN auf dem Campingplatz zelten. 





*Hier die Hinweise zu Anreise:*
Mit dem Auto:

A 4 Eisenach - Dresden,
Abfahrt Gotha, Richtung Ohrdruf, in Ohrdruf auf B 88 nach Crawinkel, Richtung Frankenhain, im Ort Frankenhain ausgewiesen Richtung LÃ¼tschestausee, Oberhof Camping (noch ca. 4 km )

A 71 Erfurt - Schweinfurt,
Abfahrt GrÃ¤fenroda, Nr. 17,
B 88 in Richtung Frankenhain, im Ort Frankenhain ausgewiesen, Richtung LÃ¼tschestausee, Oberhof Camping (noch ca. 4 km)

Mit dem Zug:
Oberhof besitzt einen Bahnhof und vielleicht bekommen wir Euch auch abgeholtâ¦

*Einige logistische Punkte:*
Einkaufen:
In Oberhof, wird aber ab Samstagmittag mau werden, ist also nicht wie z.B. in Bad Karlshafen. Bitte davon ausgehen dass Alles mitgebracht werden muss.

Sitzgelegenheiten & Plane:
BierbÃ¤nke sind reserviert. Wer seinen Lieblingsohrensessel mitbringen mÃ¶chte darf das aber auch tun. Die groÃe Plane kommt diesmal erst am Samstag, wer etwas Ãhnliches hat kann das gerne mitbringen.

Grillen:
Peru73 wird einen mehr als ausreichend dimensionierten Grill mitbringen. Grillkohle fÃ¼r Freitagabend brauchen wir auch noch. Kohle fÃ¼r Samstag wird gestellt.

Feuer:
Offenes Feuer auf dem Boden ist verboten.  Peru73 wird ein Feuerfass mitbringen, die Genehmigung des Campingplatzes haben wir. Feuerholz kÃ¶nnen wir lt. Aussage des CPs aus dem Wald ziehen.

Speis und Trank:
Da ist jeder fÃ¼r sich verantwortlich, wer etwas Besonderes beitragen will kann das gleich bei der Anmeldung mitteilen.
FÃ¼r die GetrÃ¤nke gilt wie immer: Jeder mÃ¶ge bitte âlokale SpezialitÃ¤tenâ mitbringen.

*Touren:*
Der ThÃ¼ringer Wald ist nicht flach, gerade in der Region Oberhof geht es bei Touren fast immer auf und ab. Und FlusstÃ¤ler zum AbkÃ¼rzen gibt es auch nicht.
Mehr zur Region Oberhof findet Ihr unter http://www.oberhof.de/  - Aktivurlaub und Sport - Oberhof im Sommer.
Angedacht sind
Samstag
Tour 1: 60km +
Tour 2: ca. 35km

Sonntag
Der Verfassung angemessene 30-40kmâ¦

Mal sehen was unser Scout so auftut.


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Mai 2010)

wow ,sehr schöne gegend!
..mit schönen MTB-touren!

http://www.oberhof.de/index.php?id=1200&L=

eine frage zum campen:
auf dem reservierten platz gibt es nur zeltmöglichkeit,oder kann ich da auch mit meinem bully stehen (benötige kein strom/wasser!)?

gruß
tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo MTB_tom,

auf dem uns zugewiesenen Platz kannste ALLES hinstellen, vom 2-Mann Kuschelzelt bis zum 8m Reisecamper 

Es dürfen die PKWs mit auf den Stellplatz gebracht werden, lt. Auskunft der Campingplatzbetreiber.

Insa ist ja dieses Jahr wieder so nett und bringt den Wohnwagen mit. Also alles im Lot!

VG
Peter


----------



## Beaufighter (11. Mai 2010)

So, da das GT-Treffen näher rückt und leider nicht verschiebliche Termine mit dem Treffen kollidieren, muss ich leider absagen. Ich wäre sehr gern dabei gewesen, vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Jahr. Euch allen wünsche ich auf jeden Fall viel Spass, gutes Wetter und viel gutes Bier. 

Viele Grüße ausm nebligen Ländle


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Mai 2010)

So leuts tomasius hat mich überredet doch zum gt treffen zu kommen.
wäre schön wenn sich eine mitfahrgelegenheit aus dem raum berlin/brandenburg findet die mich und mein sts mitnehmen könnten, da ich auch noch ein zelt trensportieren muss (es sei den jörg erbarmt sich wieder meiner)
sorge auch wieder für bbq
werde morgen auf arbeit mal um freie tage betteln und hoffe ein ja zu hören.


----------



## Kruko (11. Mai 2010)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> So leuts tomasius hat mich überredet doch zum gt treffen zu kommen.
> wäre schön wenn sich eine mitfahrgelegenheit aus dem raum berlin/brandenburg findet die mich und mein sts mitnehmen könnten, da ich auch noch ein zelt trensportieren muss (es sei den jörg erbarmt sich wieder meiner)
> sorge auch wieder für bbq
> werde morgen auf arbeit mal um freie tage betteln und hoffe ein ja zu hören.



Kennst Du noch die Nescafe-Werbung mit dem Italiener?? Dann mal hier die abgewandelte Zelt-Form

Isch habe gar kein Zelt 

Insa sagt aber aus dem Hintergrund, dass wir das Zelt mitbringen können


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Mai 2010)

Also, wenn ich überhaupt komme, dann nur am Samstag. Anders geht es dieses Jahr bei mir nicht.


----------



## oldman (12. Mai 2010)

moin,

sorry, aber es klappt bei mir nicht, habe zuviele bike termine im kalender 2010. 
musste 2 termine streichen, einmal malevil cup und halt das gt treffen. 
viel spass und evtl klappt es 2011


----------



## cleiende (13. Mai 2010)

Nachdem sich hier schon Leute zum Besuch des GT Treffens geäußert haben möchte ich kurz hieran erinnern:



cleiende schrieb:


> ...
> *Details zum GT Treffen 2010*
> ...
> *Anmeldung:*
> ...



Warum Anmeldung via EMail?
Weil man da auch Nachrichten an mehr als 5 Leute (PN-Restriktion) versenden kann.
Weil man dann nicht immer im Thead nachsehen muss

Danke,

cleiende
der das Postfach bedient / der peru73 kümmert sich um Alles vor Ort


----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei!

Kann ich wieder starr fahren, oder muss ich mein Gefährt noch umbauen? 







Könnte eine Person + GT mitnehmen. Route folgt morgen, Mail ebenfalls.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (27. Mai 2010)

Hi Folks!
*Aufwachen!*
Kaum noch einen Monat hin, also Zeit fÃ¼r ein wenig Thread-Reanimation!
Wie schon die letzten Jahre, soll es natÃ¼rlich auch dieses Jahr wieder die passende Haute Couture fÃ¼r die geneigten BesucherInnen oder SympathisantInnen geben. Es gab viele tolle Ideen, ich habe sie versucht zu einem T-Shirt zu stricken. Das kam dabei raus:





Ich hoffe, es gefÃ¤llt euch.

GrÃ¶Ãe: S-XXL
Farbe: Da wÃ¼rde ich es gern wie Michael Jackson halten - black or white.
Preis: 15,00â¬ pro Shirt

Ablauf: Bitte schreibt mir eine *verbindliche PN* mit Anzahl (gern mehrere, es sollten mind. 20 werden), gewÃ¼nschter GrÃ¶Ãe und Farbe *bis spÃ¤testens 02.06. *(Der Zeitraum mag etwas eng erscheinen, aber der Drucker bekommt es sonst bis zum Treffen nicht hin) 
Ihr bekommt darauf eine PN von mir mit meiner Bankverbindung und Gesamtpreis. Ich bitte euch instÃ¤ndig, mir den Betrag mÃ¶glichst zeitnah zu Ã¼berweisen (das Vorstrecken vom Studentenkonto ist nicht so einfach).
Solltet ihr nicht erscheinen kÃ¶nnen oder wollen, kÃ¤me natÃ¼rlich noch etwa 2,00â¬ Versand hinzu.

So, ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen.


----------



## Kruko (27. Mai 2010)

PN zwecks Bestellung ist raus. Vielen Dank für die Mühen. Der Entwurf ist super


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Mai 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> .....zu einem T-Shirt zu stricken. Das kam dabei raus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sehe leider nix,oder geht das nur mir so?

fährt eigentlich jemand aus dem süden zum treffen?
könnte auch jemand mitnehmen....

grüße
tom


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Mai 2010)

Hmm, komisch, ich seh´s sogar in deinem Zitat. 
Ansonsten einfach in meinem Fotoalbum unter Kram.


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Mai 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hmm, komisch, ich seh´s sogar in deinem Zitat.
> Ansonsten einfach in meinem Fotoalbum unter Kram.


 
geht auch nicht....


----------



## Kruko (27. Mai 2010)

Siehst Du überhaupt Bilder??. Versuch doch einfach mal einen anderen Browser. Ich sehe die Bilder


----------



## tomasius (27. Mai 2010)

Steve, sehr schön!

PM kommt.


Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Mai 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Siehst Du überhaupt Bilder??. Versuch doch einfach mal einen anderen Browser. Ich sehe die Bilder


 
noraml sehe ich alles hier...
na viell. morgen...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Auch bei mir komisch...Mozilla befeurte Browser zeigen die Bilders....IE nich..

Ich hab es über Firefox in mein Foto-Album geladen und selbst dort seh ich über den IE nix???? Komisch....wollt das Bild nochmal hier einfügen, aber es wird einfach nix angezeigt. Andere jpgs nimmt er aber...

Edit: .png nimmt er...hier für alle das Ergebnis:







VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. Mai 2010)

auch wenn ich nicht mit dabei bin:

es war mit sicherheit keine böse absicht o.ä., ich will dir, steve, ja nix unterstellen, aber das logo finde ich nicht gut, bzw unglücklich gewählt.
auf jeden fall schön gemacht, jedoch geht mir die ständige trennerei nach ost und west extremst auf die eier!

hier im ibc hab ich den käse bis jetzt noch nciht wahrgenommen. darüber war ich ganz glücklich. 
mag sein, dass ich überreagiere, und von euch keiner so denkt, aber das stößt mir trotzdem unangenehm auf.

wie schreibt man so schön - just meine 2 pfennig .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Da muss ich den Steve doch gleich mal in Schutz nehmen. Da musst Du schon mich oder den cleiende anpflaumen. Und ich glaube keiner von uns beiden hat Vorurteile gegenüber IRGENDWELCHEN Bevölkerungssgruppen, ganz gleich wo sie wohnen, bzw. herstammen.

Ich wollte das nur gleich zum Schutz f.d. Steve beantworten und hoffe auch gleichzeitg dass diese Diskussion hier gar nicht erst aufkommt bzw. an dieser Stelle auch gleich wieder beendet wird!!!!!!!!

VG
peru


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Mai 2010)

ok.


----------



## planetsmasher (28. Mai 2010)

ich bin ja auch nicht dabei, finde das aber trotzdem komisch.
Was genau stimmt denn mit dem Logo nicht? Ich denke da wird sich der Steve bei den sicherlich über jeden Zweifel erhabenen Asterix Heften "inspirieren" lassen haben. 
Und an der Verwendung von "East" finde ich auch nix schlimmes. So heisst die Himmelsrichtung einfach nun mal. Oder ist in den aktuellen Dierke-Atlanten Osten durch "gegenüber von Westen" ersetzt worden?

Er hat ja nicht goes Ossiland oder goes SBZ geschrieben.

just my 0,02 MDN
und wer ständig von egay schreibt sollte sich in Sachen "PCness" eh mal ganz locker machen


----------



## cleiende (28. Mai 2010)

Eines noch:
Letztlich ging es darum eine Wortwahl zu finden, die man ggfs durch grafische Hervorhebung in Kontext zu GT setzen kann.

Letztes Jahr: *G*et infec*t*ed
Diesmal: *G*oes Eas*t*

Ich denke Du hast da etwas weit interpretiert. 
Over and out.


----------



## tofu1000 (28. Mai 2010)

Ich bin froh darüber, dass manche Menschen noch so feine "Antennen" für Ungerechtigkeiten oder Vorurteile haben. Auch ich erwische mich immer wieder dabei, bei Redewendungen wie "da ist Po... offen" oder "das sieht schw... aus" (vielleicht etwas zu) empfindlich zu reagieren . Also no Prob! Tatsächlich habe auch ich nur an die Himmelsrichtung und gedacht, da der Großteil ja eher gen Osten fährt. Auch ich fahre als gebürtiger Oschatzer ja eher gen Südwesten. Und ich fahre ja auch mindestens einmal im Jahr gen Norden  - egal ob Ost- oder Nordsee. Wir benutzen Begriffe oder Redewendungen oft in mehrfacher Bedeutung, manchmal leider sogar, ohne uns der wahren Bedeutung und deren Folgen bewusst zu sein. Aber wir werden immer der Osten bleiben, so wie der Westen, Süden und Norden. Der springende Punkt ist, dass wir alles nur Menschen sind - nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Und in diesem speziellen Fall vielleicht eine Horde leicht beknackte Menschen mit unheimlich tollen Rädern! 

GT is everywhere. 

Und jetzt, ihr Spammer, zur Strafe ein T-Shirt bestellen!  

Übrigens kann ich zur Not auch noch eine Person zzgl. Rad auf der Strecke aufsammeln - also Leipzig-Gera-Jena(!)-Erfurt-Gotha. 

Wieviele Leute kommen denn inzischen eigentlich schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. Mai 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh darüber, dass manche Menschen noch so feine "Antennen" für Ungerechtigkeiten oder Vorurteile haben. Auch ich erwische mich immer wieder dabei, bei Redewendungen wie "da ist Po... offen" oder "das sieht schw... aus" (vielleicht etwas zu) empfindlich zu reagieren . Also no Prob! Tatsächlich habe auch ich nur an die Himmelsrichtung und gedacht, da der Großteil ja eher gen Osten fährt. Auch ich fahre als gebürtiger Oschatzer ja eher gen Südwesten. Und ich fahre ja auch mindestens einmal im Jahr gen Norden  - egal ob Ost- oder Nordsee. Wir benutzen Begriffe oder Redewendungen oft in mehrfacher Bedeutung, manchmal leider sogar, ohne uns der wahren Bedeutung und deren Folgen bewusst zu sein. Aber wir werden immer der Osten bleiben, so wie der Westen, Süden und Norden. Der springende Punkt ist, dass wir alles nur Menschen sind - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Und in diesem speziellen Fall vielleicht eine Horde leicht beknackte Menschen mit unheimlich tollen Rädern!
> 
> GT is everywhere.
> ...



Damit hast Du eigentlich alles gesagt


----------



## aggressor2 (28. Mai 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich bin froh darüber, dass manche Menschen noch so feine "Antennen" für Ungerechtigkeiten oder Vorurteile haben. Auch ich erwische mich immer wieder dabei, bei Redewendungen wie "da ist Po... offen" oder "das sieht schw... aus" (vielleicht etwas zu) empfindlich zu reagieren . Also no Prob! Tatsächlich habe auch ich nur an die Himmelsrichtung und gedacht, da der Großteil ja eher gen Osten fährt. Auch ich fahre als gebürtiger Oschatzer ja eher gen Südwesten. Und ich fahre ja auch mindestens einmal im Jahr gen Norden  - egal ob Ost- oder Nordsee. Wir benutzen Begriffe oder Redewendungen oft in mehrfacher Bedeutung, manchmal leider sogar, ohne uns der wahren Bedeutung und deren Folgen bewusst zu sein. Aber wir werden immer der Osten bleiben, so wie der Westen, Süden und Norden. Der springende Punkt ist, dass wir alles nur Menschen sind - nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Und in diesem speziellen Fall vielleicht eine Horde leicht beknackte Menschen mit unheimlich tollen Rädern!
> 
> GT is everywhere.
> ...



ich wollts ja auch nur mal zum ausdruck gebracht haben.
klar hab ich da etwas weiter interpretiert, aber das thema regt mich nunmal stärker auf als andere. tschuldigung.

und an dem we is auch gerade mein heimrennen in biesenrode. da kann ich also leider nich. steht auch schonmal weiter vorne im thread.
mitnehmen bräuchte mich auch keiner, da ich, dank thoska, in thüringen für umme mit der bahn fahrn kann.


----------



## cleiende (28. Mai 2010)

Aufgrund von Nachfragen mal der Zwischenstand der Anmeldungen:

GT-heini	via mail
Mountymaus	via mail
cleiende	via mail
cleiende (2)	via mail
coredump	via mail
coredump (2)	via mail
Chat Chambers	via mail
peru73	via mail
tofu100	via PN
Davidbelize	via Posting
GT-Sassy - evtl.	via Posting
tomasius	via Posting

12 Personen	

@ Manni1599, Stemmel, Speedy: Wie sieht es aus?


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Mai 2010)

Ich wollte mich schon immer mal selbst zitieren... 



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Hi Folks!
> *Aufwachen!*
> Kaum noch einen Monat hin, also Zeit für ein wenig Thread-Reanimation!
> Wie schon die letzten Jahre, soll es natürlich auch dieses Jahr wieder die passende Haute Couture für die geneigten BesucherInnen oder SympathisantInnen geben. Es gab viele tolle Ideen, ich habe sie versucht zu einem T-Shirt zu stricken. Das kam dabei raus:
> ...



Und nicht nur T-Shirt bestellen, sondern auch zum Treffen anmelden, damit es wieder so schön voll wird wie die letzten Jahre!


----------



## SpeedyR (4. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend!

Melde mich aktuell aus dem fernen Görlitz.Derzeit steht es noch 50/50 ob ich eine Heimreise genehmigt bekomme,..die Räder sind schon mal verstaut.hoffen wir das beste.

BEste Grüße Rafa


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Als kleinen Anreiz möchte ich bekanntgeben, dass die Goodies vom GT-Team gestern bei mir eingetroffen sind. Wie in Bad Karlshafen würde ich vorschlagen, die Sachen am Sonntag unter den Anwesenden zu verlosen. 

An dieser Stelle auch nochmal vielen Dank an das scheidende GT Team für die Unterstützung!!!

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Juni 2010)

Toll! Ich liebe Überraschungen!  
Und auch von mir danke an GT-TEAM, mal schauen, ob es einen Nachfolger geben wird (gib deinen Nick doch gleich an den neuen Vertrieb weiter )

Ich habe gestern abend einen Anruf bekommen. Und heute ein Paket abgeholt: 



 (entschuldigt das miese Foto)



peru73 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Als kleinen Anreiz möchte ich bekanntgeben, dass die Goodies vom GT-Team gestern bei mir eingetroffen sind. Wie in Bad Karlshafen würde ich vorschlagen, die Sachen am Sonntag unter den Anwesenden zu verlosen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruko (8. Juni 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


>



Das sieht ja schon sehr schön aus 

Noch 10 Tage


----------



## tomasius (9. Juni 2010)

@tofu1000:

Sehr schön! Und für mich bitte auch die GT bedruckte Bettwäsche. 

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Juni 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich wieder einen kleinen Basar oder ist in der Richtung nichts angedacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (11. Juni 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich wieder einen kleinen Basar oder ist in der Richtung nichts angedacht ?



Schön, dass Du auch nach Oberhof kommst 

Basar können wir gerne machen. Wir werden ein paar Kleinigkeiten einpacken


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Juni 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich wieder einen kleinen Basar oder ist in der Richtung nichts angedacht ?



Diese Frage wollte ich auch gerade stellen!  Ich hab zwar mein Budget mit Christoph und Peter schon ausgeschöpft, aber das ein oder andere Geklüngel zum einpacken finde ich bestimmt auch noch...

@Tom: Bettwäsche... Hmm... Es soll ja Textilfarbspray aus der Dose geben.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Also wer was kaufen/verkaufen möchte kann das gerne tun! Ich persönlich hab nix mehr Interessantes, aber alle anderen dürfen gerne ihre Kostbarkeiten feilbieten.

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Juni 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du auch nach Oberhof kommst
> 
> Basar können wir gerne machen. Wir werden ein paar Kleinigkeiten einpacken



Ja WIR kommen auch .


----------



## Kruko (12. Juni 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ja WIR kommen auch .



Das ist noch schöner zu hören


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juni 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ja WIR kommen auch .





Juhuu, dann sind wir wenigstens schon mal 3 radelnde Mädels....


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Juni 2010)

Wie schaut es mit Sitzgelegenheiten und Brennholz aus? Evtl könnte ich ein, oder auch zwei Biertischgarnituren in die Hummel packen. Und etwas Brennholz vielleicht auch.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Brennholz sollen wir aus dem Wald holen. Zu befürchten ich allerdings, dass es klitschnass ist und nur die Äste verwendbar sind. Werde versuchen eine Axt zu organisieren, eine kleine Klappsäge ist dabei.

Christoph versucht BH mitzubringen, jeder der welches entbehren kann ist herzlich willkommen.

Das Feurfass ist ein ausgedienter Druckzylinder eines LKW Anhängers, dessen Spitze abgetrennt wurde und nun als Fuß dient. Höhe ca. 60-70cm, Durchmesser etwa 40cm. Also nix für halbe Baumstämme.

Bierzeltgarnituren sind vom Betreiber des Campingplatzes für uns reserviert.

VG
peru


----------



## mountymaus (13. Juni 2010)

Ui, bald ist es soweit...
Nur noch 5x schlafen dann geht es los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. Juni 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ui, bald ist es soweit...
> Nur noch 5x schlafen dann geht es los...



ich wünsche allen teilnehmern ein tolles wochenende !


----------



## Kruko (13. Juni 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ich wünsche allen teilnehmern ein tolles wochenende !




Ich müsste ja jetzt eigentlich sagen, dass das die falsche Aussage von Dir ist.

Aber ich sag es doch lieber so:

Schade, dass Du nicht dabei sein wirst.   Wir hätten uns auf ein wiedersehen gefreut.


----------



## versus (13. Juni 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich müsste ja jetzt eigentlich sagen, dass das die falsche Aussage von Dir ist.
> 
> Aber ich sag es doch lieber so:
> 
> Schade, dass Du nicht dabei sein wirst.   Wir hätten uns auf ein wiedersehen gefreut.



ich finde es auch schade, aber es ist einfach zu weit für mich. und da ich dieses jahr nach 4 jahren mal wieder 3 wochen sommerferien machen kann, bin ich die nächsten wochen ziemlich eingespannt.
das mit dem wiedersehen klappt sicher ein ander mal wieder


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Juni 2010)

Tja Leute, viel Spaß aber ich kann dieses mal auch nicht kommen.


----------



## cleiende (13. Juni 2010)

Ich krieg das mit dem Feuerholz nicht so einfach geregelt, bin nächste Woche auf Achse.
Ach, wenn nicht kauf ich halt was, ich rufe am Samstagmorgen mal bei Euch an.


----------



## cleiende (14. Juni 2010)

Und so sieht es derzeit aus:

GT-heini
Mountymaus
cleiende
cleiende (2)
coredump
coredump (2)
Chat Chambers
peru73
Davidbelize
tomasius
tofu1000
tofu1000 (2)
lyteka
GT Hinterland

wobei lyteka und die cleiendes erst am Samstag auftauchen.
Noch 4x schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (14. Juni 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Und so sieht es derzeit aus:
> 
> GT-heini
> Mountymaus
> ...



Du hast Benjamin und Kerstin noch nicht auf der Liste.

Es freut mich, dass ein paar "neue" dabei sind. Und über die alten Hasen freue ich mich natürlich genauso.


----------



## epic2006 (18. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie ärgere ich mich gerade massiv über meinen unflexiblen Arbeitgeber und nochmehr darüber, dass ich nicht dabei sein kann. Trägt zwar nichts zur Sache bei, musste aber jetzt raus. ich ärgere mich wirklich und hoffe, dass sich das nächste Treffen mit meiner Urlaubsplanung deckt. Allen die dabei sind wünsche ich auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juni 2010)

Ich wünsche euch auch viel Spass. Beim näxten Treffen bin ich wieder dabei. Dieses Jahr geht nicht, weil unser Nachwuchs jeden Moment kommen kann, den Moment möchte ich nicht verpassen ;-)


----------



## Kruko (18. Juni 2010)

Wir melden uns dann mal ab. Allen Zuhaus-Gebliebenen wünschen wir viel Spaß.

Ebay und die anderen Marktplätze  gehören bis Sonntag Euch

Hoffentlich hält sich das Wetter und wir können Euch hinterher zumindest mit Bildern am Treffen teilhaben lassen.

Auf geht es in den Thüringer Wald. Die Rostbratwurst wartet schon 

@Tigersclaw

Wir wünschen Dir und Deiner besseren Häfte alles Gute


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juni 2010)

Euch allen viel Spaß und gutes Wetter, bleibt möglichst heil!

Steffen: meld Dich mal, wenn es denn soweit ist. Euch ebenfalls alles Gute von uns!


----------



## cleiende (18. Juni 2010)

Dann schonmal viel Vergnügen!
Ich stoße morgen nachmittag dazu.

Kleiner Hinweis am Rande, es herrscht womöglich klassisches GT-Treffen Wetter


----------



## redsandow (19. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmCpOKtN8ME"]YouTube- "I'm Singing in the rain", Gene Kelly[/nomedia]


----------



## mountymaus (20. Juni 2010)

Wieder zu Hause angekommen, den Wohnwagen teilentleert, etwas gegessen und ab auf das Sofa... 

Es war wieder mal ein super Treffen und wieder hat man neue, nette und vielleicht "verrückte" Menschen kennen gelernt.

Der Wettergott hat uns in diesem Jahr nicht enttäuscht und wir haben tolle und vor allem trockene, schöne Tage gehabt.

*Noch mal vielen, vielen Dank an die Organisatoren. *

Hier mal ein kleiner erster Eindruck von der Truppe 





Ich denke, dass noch einige Fotos folgen werden...


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für das tolle Wochenende! An erster Linie an die Organisatoren, an zweiter Stelle aber auch an alle, die da waren. Das waren mal wieder ein paar Tage mit tollen Rädern und tollen Leuten!
Hier zwei kleine Impressionen:

Einer der schönsten Ausblicke der Tour:




Eigentlich war ja auch noch ein Nightride geplant, aber da nicht alle Licht dabei hatten, mussten wir uns für den Abend eine andere Beschäftigung suchen :




*Wir freuen uns auf's nächste Jahr!* 

Und hier noch ein Suchbild für die Daheimgebliebenen:



Wo ist der Fehler?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Juni 2010)

STS mit Luftdämpfer und Scheibenbremse? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chat Chambers (21. Juni 2010)




----------



## planetsmasher (21. Juni 2010)

Oh mein Gott!
ich hoffe ich hab mich da verguckt und es liegt am zu kleinen Laptop-Display.
Oder hatte da echt jemand nen Kasten Zirndorfer dabei? DAS ist der Fehler.
Leude, leude, das Frankenland hat so gut Biere zu bieten und ihr bringt ZIRNI?
Wer war der Frevler?

Hoffe ihr hattet aber auch, trotz der nicht representativen Bierauswahl, ne Menge Spass. Ihr habt weder auf ebay noch bei der Fussi-WM was nennenswertes verpasst.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Juni 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fehler?



krumme sattelstütze im luftgedämpften und scheibengebremsten carbonschlauchvollfederfahrrad.
oder is das ne maßgefertigte GT sitzzurücksattelstütze in stile einer thomson? 

der plastebiertrinker gehört aber auch schief angekuckt.


----------



## Deleted 30552 (21. Juni 2010)

war am samstag abend auf den rennsteig bei oberhof mit rad unterwegs, bei gasthaus an der schmücke bis abzweigung rondell, mit meinem gelben cannondale beast of east) Komme ja aus der gegend, also aus suhl. bin aber keiner größeren gruppe von gt-bikern begegnet.


----------



## tomasius (21. Juni 2010)

Tja, und wir haben ein gelbes Cannondale gesehen und sind sofort ins Unterholz geflüchtet! 

Auch von mir nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an die Organisatoren! 
Das Wochenende war mal wieder klasse!

Tourenbilder kann ich leider nicht beisteuern, da ich zu sehr mit mir und meinem Schweinehund beschäftigt war. 







*Try to set the night on fire!*







*War das eine Tour heute...*







*Ey Alter, lass das!*







*Mit Cola erwischt?*







*Lady in red!*






*
Den kennen wir ja schon. Diesmal mit genialen Shirts an Bord!*






*
Brötchenbestellung mit dem Zaskar- Shuttle. Danke!*







*Ein außerordentlich zufriedener Mitorganisator!*







*Materialschlacht Part I*







*Materialschlacht Part II*







*I love to ride my bicycle!*







*Man grübelt über eine Neuanschaffung! -Force kann man auch mit Zwang übersetzen.*






*
Freude trifft Euphorie! *


So, das war der erste Schwung Bilder...


Gruß Tom (der Großrundenabbrecher)


----------



## Kruko (21. Juni 2010)

Auch nochmal von meiner Seite ein großes Lob an die beiden Organisatoren. 

Vielen Dank für die Planung und die Arbeit, die Ihr in das Treffen gesteckt habt. 

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von unserer langen Runde (ein paar Bilder sind geklaut, aber ich hoffe, dass es kein Problem ist).

Gruppenfoto zum Tourstart





Nachdem wir uns getrennt hatten ging die große Runde ein Stück über den Rennsteig Richtung 12-Apostel-Felsen.

Oberhalb des Felsens hatten wir einen herrlichen Blick ins Tal und einigen schwante schon Böses, was da noch folgen könnte.





Noch schnell ein Gruppenfoto und weiter geht es





Trotz alle dem stürzten wir uns mutig berab in die Trails.





















Aber wo es berab geht, muss man auch wieder rauf





Nach ca. 30 km waren wir wieder auf dem Rennsteig und es ging Richtung großer Beerberg und Schneekopf. Dies war gleichzeitig auch die kurze Runde.

Am Beerberg





Am Schneekopf





Aber auch das gehörte zum Treffen: Kleiner Defekt durch einen Durchschlag. Aber ein GT'ler weiß sich ja zu helfen 





Dafür wurden wir mit diesem herrlichen Trail belohnt





Auch noch mal 1000 Dank an tofu1000 für die wirklich tollen Forums-Shirts

Ich freue mich schon auf das nächste Treffen. Alle Bilder gibt es demnächst auf unserer HP


----------



## versus (21. Juni 2010)

sieht gut aus! meeehr biiilldeeerrr...


----------



## mountymaus (21. Juni 2010)

Ja dann möchte ich auch noch ein paar Bilder und etwas Text zum Besten geben...

Kurz vor dem "Großen Beerberg", welcher der höchste Berg in Thüringen ist.

Noch ein paar Meter und es ist geschafft.






Nach dieser Anstrengung wurden wir mit einem schönen Ausblick belohnt.

Wie bei jeder Tour dürfen ja Präsentationsbilder nicht fehlen. Jeder auf seine eigene Art und Weise.






















Nach weiteren Kilometern auf dem Rennsteig kamen wir dann zum Schneekopf, welcher inkl. Turm auf über 1000 Höhenmeter kommt.






Ganz schön kalt hier oben...






Ross und Reitern wurde eine kleine Pause gegönnt.






Der Gipfelstein...






Na wie immer, wo es hoch geht muss es doch auch wieder bergab gehen...










Nach dieser schönen, schnellen Abfahrt ging es dann zu einem kleinen versteckten Trail...
Auf dem Bild kann man erkennen, was wir schon hinter uns gelassen haben.
Gaaaanz hinten der Schneekopf und dann links der kleine versteckte Trail.






So, nun das Highlight des Tages. Es gab was auf den Grill und ich einen neuen Namen. Ein Forumsmitglied rief auf einmal :"Ey *G*rill*T*ussi..."






Während wir am Sonntag unser Fahrerlager aufgelöst haben, hat sich unser Hund Raika von dem anstrengenden Wochenende erholt.


----------



## Beaufighter (21. Juni 2010)

Schöne Bilder, schöne Bikes, schöne Touren  Sieht nach viel Spass aus! Vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Jahr. Dann bring ich auch schwäbisches oder badisches Bier mit

Viele Grüße aus Benztown


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (21. Juni 2010)

Alex, you're right!  Einen Preis kann ich dir aber leider nicht anbieten...

Die hartnäckige (schnaufende ) Verfolger-Truppe auf dem Anstieg zum Schneekopf:





Der Abstieg - sieht fast romantisch und verspielt aus, hatte es aber faustdick, oder vielmehr laufradtief, hinter den Ohren... Irre!





Unten musste ich einen Moment warten:





Und hier noch der (unbändige) Jubel vorm letzten Abstieg, kurz vor der Dusche:





Auch wenn ich es jedes Jahr sage: Ihr habt was verpasst!

@Tom: Hast DU mir das Nummernschild geklaut?!?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte vorab allen Mitorganisatoren für die tolle Unterstützung danken . Im Einzelnen waren dies: Christoph (für die Orga im Hintergrund, Auswertung und das GPS), Jörg (nebenberuflicher Bike Guide) und Steve (der Punks zum Drucken bringt). Ohne Euch hätte einiges auf dem Treffen gefehlt. 

Mein Dank gilt auch den tollen Menschen, die an den beiden Tagen unserer Einladung gefolgt sind. Ich muss sagen dass alle Besucher einfach nur sehr nette, angenehme Menschen sind und es immer wieder eine Freude ist Euch zu sehen. 

Nochmal ganz besonderen Dank für den Jörg, der uns auf einem wirklich nur als episch zu bezeichnenden Trail durch wunderschöne Landschaften und richtig krachige Abfahrten geführt hat. Die Anstiege waren allerdings ebenso episch wie so mancher Trail, so dass ich sogar meine Radhose durch angeschwollene Oberschenkel zerissen habe. (Wer jetzt nen blöden Kommentar über meine Figur ablässt der darf nie mehr übers Oberrohr vom Carbon Zaskar lecken!!!!!!)

Besonderes Lob auch dieses Jahr wieder für unsere Starköchin Insa, die an unserem "Herd" wieder hervorragend gebrutzelt hat!


Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## Chat Chambers (22. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön an alle Organisatoren (Christoph und Jörg für Planung und Ausführung der TorTour und Steve für die geilen Shirts!

An alle die teilgenommen haben: Ihr seid 'ne coole Truppe und daher freue ich mich auf's Treffen nächstes Jahr! 

Hier die ganze Meute:





Blick vom 12 Apostel Felsen:





Blick auf den Schneekopf:


----------



## lyteka (23. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir ein Lob und Dank an´s gesamte Orga-Team  
War ein schönes WE mit vielen netten Leuten.
Die Tourenbilder gibt es über Jörg


----------



## Janikulus (27. Juni 2010)

schön eure Fotos vom Treffen, für die Daheim gebliebenen immer wieder schön anzusehen!
Irgendwann schaffe ich es auch mal...

Dafür ist am Sonntag 20.06 unsere kleine Tochter Nina zur Welt gekommen! Jetzt kann das grosse Abenteurer Familie beginnen.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Juni 2010)

Jubb schöne Fotos.

Unser Nachwuchs lässt noch auf sich warten, Termin war am 23. ;-)

Näxtes Jahr bin ich aber wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (27. Juni 2010)

Ich habs mir irgendwie versucht zu verkneifen hierzu was zu schreiben, aber jetzt muss es raus. Allem Anschein nach ist es ein nettes Zusammentreffen gewesen, mit schönen Touren. *

Ich könnt mich immer noch ärgern, dass ich nicht dabei war.
*
Nächstes Jahr....egal was es kostet (an Nerven)...

So, meinereiner geht jetzt GT fahren. Punkt.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Juli 2010)

So, jetzt habe ich es mit meinem lahmen Internet auch endlich geschafft, die Bilder zu laden. 1000 Dank!  Da sind ja wirklich ein paar Schmankerl dabei! Bei einem Bild glaubte ich aber sofort, Gedanken lesen zu können...





(Aussprache und Identität wurden absichtlich verfremdet, um den Benutzer nicht gezielt zu diffamieren.)


----------

